# Treats for mice



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Green vegetables(small amounts)
-Leafy greens
-Broccoli
Crunchy fruits(no citrus)
-Carrots
-Celery
-Apples(raw or stewed-stewing it works wonders with worming powder as they eat it fast
Garden peas
Mealworms(brings out their inner hunter
Cooked pasta
-Wormlike pasta (spaghetti)
Cereal
-Cherios
Dry bread(bread can be soaked in skim milk,or water
Store bought treats
Dandelion leaves(limited)
Porridge oats
Boiled rice(cooked,uncooked or wholegrain)
Mouse chocolate drops
Millet(yellow not white)
Cockatiel/budgie seed
Cooked soya beans
Dry dog food(biscuits and intended for puppies)
Dates
Figs
Raisins
Cucumber
Parsley
Dried meat
Boiled potatoes
Cooked chicken
Cooked turkey
Scrambled/boiled egg(unseasoned)
Cooked fish
Cooked meat (gammon,bacon,pork)
Toast(no butter)
Tomato
Pear
Yoghurt
Coltsfoot
Swede
Baby food
Corn flakes
Clover
Hay
Tuna
Banana
Grapes
Strawberries
Peaches
Sunflower Seeds(fattening
Spinach
Cranberries

This is the site where i got the info

http://www.fancymice.info/feeding2.htm


----------

